# Easton X7 Arrows



## farmerd (May 31, 2005)

I am thinking of trying some Easton X7 arrows for 3D. Does anyone have any insight as to weather these are any good? I shoot a 2005 Hoyt Ultratec XT3000.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

I thought about that also. The only problem I seen was the weight. They are quite heavy in relationship to a Fatboy or Hippo shaft. I felt I needed the extra speed a.k.a. forgivness, that carbon gives me on the shots that I am off by 5 yards on ;D. Hope this kinda helps.

Carl


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

were you wanting to use the because of their line cutting ability or do you just like alumniums? i use x7 2512's for indoor just for their large diameter but then again speed is not and issue inside. i shoot the new beman 9.3 fat shafts for 3d wich are basicly fatboys at half the cost. i hope this helps out. ohh btw you might be able to shoot some x7 1816 or 1917 for 3d but they dont have a very large outside diameter.


----------



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

A few pros are shooting 2312's. As long as you can judge yardage well your options are pretty large.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Nothing wrong with shooting aluminums. But I would go through to many of them shooting 3D. If I shoot alot of 3D or practice alot I would more than likely go through about 3-4 doz. While carbons would last the whole year and then some.


----------



## WV1BADAPPLE (Jun 24, 2004)

I use the 2413 x7's and i think they are the best alumnium arrow that i have ever shot.The only problem i have is the 2413 and 2512 are not a great arrow to shoot tight groups with because they dend and crack easy but that is going to be the same with any thin wall shaft.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

WV1BADAPPLE said:


> I use the 2413 x7's and i think they are the best alumnium arrow that i have ever shot.The only problem i have is the 2413 and 2512 are not a great arrow to shoot tight groups with because they dend and crack easy but that is going to be the same with any thin wall shaft.



And thus is why God created uni-bushings and g-noks! or easton anyways...

I cant imagine they wouldnt make one for X7's. Great arrows as far as i know.


----------



## tuggersclan (Nov 16, 2003)

Awesome arrows, I'd go with the smallest diameter you can shoot and stay within the ibo specs on your bow. And get your yardage judgeing on par, Then kill some foam. Personally I shoot the same arrows I hunt with on the 3D courses around my area, Which are 400 grain Easton buckeyes. Still get 265 fps and they are legal to hunt with. Good luck With the X7's. I like mine for the indoor shooting .:shade:


----------



## jcoop360 (Mar 20, 2006)

ask Darrin Christenberry if aluminum shaft's work!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

mbuemi said:


> And thus is why God created uni-bushings and g-noks! or easton anyways...
> 
> I cant imagine they wouldnt make one for X7's. Great arrows as far as i know.



I don't think the problem is them getting tubbed. They come with bushings in them. Aluminum arrows bend and get cracks and dents in the side walls....the length of the shaft not the back.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jcoop360 said:


> ask Darrin Christenberry if aluminum shaft's work!!!!!!!!



Nobody is saying they don't work. We know that.....

Ask Darrin if he pays for his aluminums?????


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Aluminum Arrows?*

Here is what you get when you choose aluminum arrows.

A heavier arrow compared to carbons.

A arrow that has to straightened when it collides with a rock, tree, or steel, but X7s are really tough only second to ACCs.

Aluminums do not have to be twisted or flex to see if they are cracked from receiving a hit from another arrow. Most of the time you can see a dent which is better than a crack any day.

Aluminum arrows have a life expectancy which will far exceed the two or three years you will get out of carbon arrow even with rough usage.

Lastly, aluminums are cheaper.:wink:


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Ah, good point hornet. I hadnt realized that was what was happening to them. Last time i shot aluminums was when i was 7. The comment of them being great shafts was based off of me shooting them then, my brother shooting them, and never hearing bad about them.


----------



## WV1BADAPPLE (Jun 24, 2004)

Mbuemi the problem i had with the cracks and dents every uni-bushing in the world won't correct. when you croud two of them in 3-d target side by side there is a verry good chance one of them is not going to be useable when they are pulled out. I have thrown away too many because they were severly crushed or had cracked from being crushed. I still think they are the best and most consistant shooting alu. arrow I have shot and will continue to use them. I have just learned not to try to shoot groups with them as it tends to get expensive. and the ones I have hit on the end the uni-bushing did no good at all it only made a nice ring around the other arrow. I robinhooded four of the first doz. that I bougth in the first 3 days shooting at a 3-d deer target at 30 yds.


----------



## mbuemi (Aug 7, 2006)

Jeez apple, nice shooting. I had no idea alums had those problems. I need to try some again here sometime soon.


----------

